# wow wow wow



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

That's the only word I can think of for today. I hit the chagrin and most of the ice has broken up and found a bunch of fishable holes with fresh chrome. 17 landed and a handful lost. I don't wanna talk about the missed hits lol. They weren't biting hard at all, just subtle takes. This was definitely my best day ever on this river. All fish caught on pink and peach brown trout eggs. Caught a few jacks but mostly average fish. Can't Wait to get out there again!!!!


Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I want to see this onslaught tomorrow!

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

I guess I need to take a pic of every fish that I catch from now? This is exactly why I and many others have stop posting here. Too many dbags on here.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

congrats on a great day bassman 56!! those rocks look familiar


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Maybe because I didn't take any other pictures? I took pics of those because I was fishing a spot where it was easy to bring the fish on shore and take a pic. The other spots i was standing in the water and really didn't wanna drop my phone. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Thanks rustyhooks! Ive really done well there these past few weeks.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

I understand what you're saying, but hasn't really been anything special lately. But if i don't post pics then people get even more skeptical. Guess either way its no win situation haha. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

What in the hell is with these characters that piss and moan about the posted pictures and what/how to take and share them? Why bother visiting and posting on OGF if that is the best you can bring to the table. I have been on this site since day one and have watched it deteriorate with comments from individuals like have posted here. There isn't any reason for someone that shares their day to justify what they have posted or why they have not posted to your "standards". 

Thanks for sharing bassman56.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Perfectly well said Shortdrift! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Thank you shortdrift, you're right about this forum falling apart. Hell I can remember a few years ago how active it was here, people posting reports all the time and being helpful. It's not like it used to be. I don't get any self fulfilment out of creating these threads, I do it to help out the newbies and anyone else with questions. And I've been more than helpful to anyone who asks, a few members can attest to this I am not a professional photographer, I just take a quick snap and send the fish back.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mykiss78 (Nov 7, 2013)

awesome bassman56! I for sure believe you, hell my friend and his buddy caught around 60 between them today on the conneaut. Good job!


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice work out there. I'm really looking forward to getting out there this weekend myself. 

Do yourself a favor in future.....don't even reply to the naysayers and trolls. You're only feeding them, you don't have to justify yourself to anyone


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice catch. Ignore the attitudes that add no value to the site. Without fisherman's posts, where would this site be?


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

GOOD JOB BASSMAN56 some people just like to B- - - - - Hope you have more days like that one


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's a good day keep it up


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

bassman56 said:


> Thank you shortdrift, you're right about this forum falling apart. Hell I can remember a few years ago how active it was here, people posting reports all the time and being helpful. It's not like it used to be. I don't get any self fulfilment out of creating these threads, I do it to help out the newbies and anyone else with questions. And I've been more than helpful to anyone who asks, a few members can attest to this I am not a professional photographer, I just take a quick snap and send the fish back.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


AMEN to that!!!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

nooffseason said:


> Nice work out there. I'm really looking forward to getting out there this weekend myself.
> 
> Do yourself a favor in future.....don't even reply to the naysayers and trolls. You're only feeding them, you don't have to justify yourself to anyone
> 
> ...


Yep!! second this comment!! 

They just troll and :T!!


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

people are just stupid and jelous. I know I am, I have 1/2 a mind to leave work for the rest of the day and hit the river...unfortunatly if I do that I'll lose my holiday pay and I'm not stupid! Good job!


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

Awesome job bassman56! Don't listen to the haters.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Thanks guys!!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey, what happened to those disparaging remarks???? Were they deleted?

Got out with Bassman today, we got about 15 together, not as hot as the day before but much bigger fish overall.



Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

KTkiff said:


> Hey, what happened to those disparaging remarks???? Were they deleted?


Who really cares? I'm sure they are missed for as long as it takes the hole to disappear when you pull your fist out of a pail of water.

Nice catch and thanks for sharing.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Thanks for those minnows Joel! Eggs weren't so good today. Why don't you post a pic of all 15 of those fish lmao. 


Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SoCal Nightfisher (Nov 27, 2013)

Were you guys down on the lower chagrin today? I didn't see anyone this afternoon but you guys seem to know all the spots.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

We hit up 4 different spots on the lower. I only saw 5 or 6 guys all day. Days like this spoil you when the fishing is decent and you have the river to yourself.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Good day. myself, i havent taken a picture of a fish in years. really, do i need hundreds of pics of trout?


----------

